# 99 wrangler tj anyone retro a mount from 87 chevy



## 99toledobuilt (Sep 24, 2010)

New to forum. Have question on putting plow on my tj I retrofitted it to my 05 ram 2500. Money is forcing me to sell truck. the plow is off a 87 chevy 2500 3 spring board. Im not bad with welder anyone have pics of frames they made. I have looked around but mostly for xj. Should i cut down board from 7.5 to 6.0. My dad had cjs with 6 cyl and they were great plows. Have small drive ways and church lots. Thanks for any input or pictures. have 2inch coil spring spacers due i need more help for front end? ussmileyflag


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you think maybe knowing what brand of plow would help? Stay with the 7 1/2


----------



## ZZR (Oct 26, 2009)

*TJ mount*

Pics from another thread....

My homemade mount for a TJ. Hope it gives you some ideas to make yours work.

The drop brackets bolted to existing holes in the TJ frame. I used one of the bolts on the steering box. I'll try to post a drawing w/hole locations for the drop brackets.


----------

